# Intercultural Iftar



## Dalia El kelish (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello there,

Im Dalia working as community Manager at a very friendly cozy location at Maadi called the District- Coworking Space. It provides a space for community members to meet, work, attend various events, and share same interests and expose their experiences together. I will be organizing an Inter-Cultural Iftar during Ramadan/July. This intercultural iftar will allow you to socialize, get introduced to new people and attend a performance, listen to chilling music and have Iftar with about 5 international cuisines or maybe more. 

Is anyone interested to join the community and meet other foreigners around?
Can you send me links how to reach more foreigners living in Egypt?

This is our facebook page, if you want to check our coworking space
"DistrictEgypt"

And this is our community group on Facebook
"groups/426502307379414"


----------

